# Bird ID help



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

So yesterday afternoon when t down to the New Richmond boat launch on the kzoo river just to check the water levels. About 100 yards off in a tree there was a huge dark colored bird. Bigger than and hawk i have ever seen. Looked to be bigger than a bald eagle and was all dark color. Had the body shape of a bird of prey. Could it be a young bald eagle? Or are there any other birds about that size? I know it wasnt a turkey or a vulture. Thanks


----------



## steelheadbio (Jan 25, 2012)

jasonvanorder said:


> So yesterday afternoon when t down to the New Richmond boat launch on the kzoo river just to check the water levels. About 100 yards off in a tree there was a huge dark colored bird. Bigger than and hawk i have ever seen. Looked to be bigger than a bald eagle and was all dark color. Had the body shape of a bird of prey. Could it be a young bald eagle? Or are there any other birds about that size? I know it wasnt a turkey or a vulture. Thanks


Could be, young eagles are a dark brown color for their first 3-4 years.


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is a pic of an immature bald eagle.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Wouldn't surprise me. We have had immature bald eagles all over the place lately. Been watching our ducks.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Never saw a bald eagle in the wild before. And sure have never seen a young one either. Also didnt even know we had any around that area. But now that i know i will be looking more carerfully for them


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

jasonvanorder said:


> Thanks fellas. Never saw a bald eagle in the wild before. And sure have never seen a young one either. Also didnt even know we had any around that area. But now that i know i will be looking more carerfully for them


i live just east of pullman and have seen several bald eagles mature and immature.
place i used to see the most is where the creek goes under 118th at todd farm,north side of the road up in those dead trees.
alot around highbanks also at times,have seen nests there


----------

